# Pennsylvania woman, stranded, walked 26 miles, drank urine



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.today.com/news/pennsylva...rozen-wilderness-help-stranded-family-t106430

Silly woman, walking through snow, decided she needed to drink urine?



> Mom who walked 26 miles in frozen wilderness to save stranded family speaks out
> Dec. 27, 2016
> 
> As Karen Klein walked 26 miles in frozen wilderness in an attempt to get help for her stranded family, one thought kept her alive.
> ...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

That is why I always have a GHB with me.
Not a big fan of drinking urine.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I remember years ago reading an account of the Donner party. One family that was snowed in with the group "never tasted human flesh," but they survived anyway. Some years later, a relative wrote a letter asking one of them what she learned from the experience, and the woman wrote back, "Hurry right along, and don't take no cut-offs."

These guys apparently never read that.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Pardon my harshness but what the hell were they thinking?!?!?

Grand Canyon North Rim is closed for a reason. Since the article mentions they were vacationing in Vegas, I'm assuming they had a rental. And they decided that the rental vehicle was fine on seasonal roads, in an area they're unfamiliar, without proper gear and comms is a great idea?

I did a similar trip last month. Flew to Vegas then traveled out to Grand Canyon, Bryce, Zion... We went to the South Rim which is where you should be viewing the Grand Canyon this time of year. Going to Bryce, we got snow just before entering the park. We smartly cancelled the park visit for weather reasons and headed south to lower elevations. Sure enough, that snow turned into a serious storm. Saw several auto wrecks including 4x4's spinning out and upside down SUV's. That same storm dumped rain at Zion. We adjusted our visit there as well to avoid low-laying areas due to possibilities of flash-floods.

Be careful out there!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Another wife that refused to listen to her husband! :ignore:


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't eat snow, it lowers your core Temp and uses too much energy to compensate.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A lifelong recreational out door experience? Back to training.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> A lifelong recreational out door experience? Back to training.


I wondered if because she had "training," she was over-confident and thought he could save her family? There is another thing to be careful of in any situation, someone who know it all, when they don't really.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Ron White said it best "you can't fix stupid".


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Reliance on electronic devices has become an addiction, I often call it modern day idolatry. I have mentioned it before here, people have lost their lives here in S.W. Oregon, relying on GPS. Odd thing to me is that when people drive on these forest roads, most of which are unpaved, is that when they come upon a snow drift they seem to think that they can just drive through it and find clear a clear road ahead. Though the altitudes of our surrounding mountains is generally around 3,500 feet, I have seen snow in shady corners clear into June and late as July. Even seasoned wood gatherers and hunters know better than to mess around going beyond snow that can be three feet deep in that shady corner, we avoid that even when we have good tires and chains. GPS around here in winter is like dealing with the devil, the outcome has a good chance of not turning out good.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Viking said:


> Reliance on electronic devices has become an addiction, I often call it modern day idolatry. I have mentioned it before here, people have lost their lives here in S.W. Oregon, relying on GPS. Odd thing to me is that when people drive on these forest roads, most of which are unpaved, is that when they come upon a snow drift they seem to think that they can just drive through it and find clear a clear road ahead. Though the altitudes of our surrounding mountains is generally around 3,500 feet, I have seen snow in shady corners clear into June and late as July. Even seasoned wood gatherers and hunters know better than to mess around going beyond snow that can be three feet deep in that shady corner, we avoid that even when we have good tires and chains. GPS around here in winter is like dealing with the devil, the outcome has a good chance of not turning out good.







This explains it much better than I could about how millenials especially are addicted to media. It is 15 minutes long.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

*I was always told that drinking urine (pee) was a no-no....*











Gary Larson
Medical Director - Procure Proton Therapy Center 
MD from The University of Oklahoma
Lives in Oklahoma City, OK
Updated May 29, 2016 · Upvoted by 
Timothy Sly, Epidemiologist, professor, Ryerson University, Toronto, and 
Charles Bollmann, M.D., University of New Jersey College of Medicine

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are a man and if you clean the tip of your penis (and urethral meatus - the distal part of the urethra) with iodine or at least soap and water - and if you've never had any procedures like a prostate biopsy or a cystoscopy - then your urine should be sterile. Most men don't get urinary tract infections (UTIs), since the urethra is as long as it is - it's rare for bacteria to make it very far in through the urethra before the sterile urine washes it out again. Men who've had prostate biopsies are a little more prone to UTIs since they may have little channels (fistulas) extending from the rectum into the prostate - where the needle went in to do the biopsy - sometimes these biopsy tracts don't heal completely.
If you are having your urine tested (a urine analysis - UA), you are given instructions for performing a "Clean Catch UA" or "CCUA" which is basically cleaning as described above (usally using a pre-packaged sanitary towelette), then catching the urine mid-stream in the container. The first couple of ounces that come out wash away any residual bacteria, so the remaining urine should be sterile in the absence of infection.
Since women's urethras are shorter, they are more prone to UTIs since the bacteria don't have to travel as far to get to the bladder. Their instructions for performing a CCUA are the same as those for a man. They end up getting them a lot more often, since they are much more prone to bladder infections.
So, in the absence of infection, urine should be not just clean, but sterile. (Except for the first ounce or two that's peed out, since that may carry some of the bacteria from the distal part of the urethra.








You shouldn't drink urine because it's so concentrated - for the same reason you shouldn't drink saltwater - but it wouldn't hurt you if you did drink a little, as long as you drank some regular water as well to compensate for the solute content.
If you got something toxic in your eyes, however, like battery acid, and if there was no water available, you should flush your eyes with urine. Its just as safe as water and the tiny amount of bacteria in it won't hurt anything - it will save your eyes. And unless you've just urinated, you'll always have some with you.









Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't care how sterile it is, I'd loose far more liquid from all the vomiting than I could ever take in.







That's just gross. It would have been smarter to carry a cup or bottle to fill with snow to melt under your jacket.

Where did the yucky face smilie go?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I found it for you.

I'm gonna try to get Austin to push some buttons and add it to our list of smileys.



Jim


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the video weedygarden, Simon is right and it fills in what I've been considering about the electronic addiction that has come about. We don't have our cell phone in an easy place to grab, it's always off and only used for necessities, we got it mainly for emergency situations and it's not used to see who's called us, doesn't take pics and can't be used to play games on. It's so basic that in the few years that we have had it, it is probably out of date and we probably couldn't get another one like it, it's a Net10 which uses any companies cell tower available and we just by minutes and months on a card. We will not allow a cell phone or any other such device to rule our lives. I hated even getting satellite internet, but it was the only way I could get internet to work from our remote area. Our cell phone doesn't work in this valley, I have to drive about two miles to catch a cell tower.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Diabetes means sweet pee. Do you want to guess how doctors diagnosed diabetes in olden days? Mrs. Hippocrates is credited with the quote, "You've been working with those damn diabetics again, don't come around here kissing me."


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Pee is pain leaving your body, no wait thats sweat.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

backlash said:


> That is why I always have a GHB with me.
> Not a big fan of drinking urine.


 I read some soldiers had to drink it to live in war times. Also sterilized wounds with it.


----------

